

Shifting data bandwidth on your Android 4G device to double battery life - Avleen
http://silverwraith.com/blog/2012/02/significantly-increase-your-4g-androids-battery-life/

======
gpapilion
Interesting. My device on sprint lets me disable wimax from my status screen.
Also, it powers down its wimax radio when not in use.

~~~
Avleen
The basic idea isn't unlike the "Battery mode" (which I think is part of the
Motoblur stuff, not stock Honeycomb?): Disable mobile network data when it
isn't needed. In this case, "when" is "any time a wifi network isn't in range"
:-)

------
Avleen
I sincerely hope this is helpful to others. If there are any suggestions, or
improvements, I'd be happy to include them.

